# Buckfastleigh Holy Trinity Church, Devon



## maRto (Sep 22, 2008)

Since 21st of July 1992 when the church was attacked by arsonist the Church has remained in it's skeleton state - more info can be found here: http://www.legendarydartmoor.co.uk/buckfastleigh_church.htm

The Church is open to the public and still holds (according to my girlfriend) services sometimes.

enjoy!






























^ my favourite ^​


----------



## freebird (Sep 22, 2008)

Pretty skeleton! Bet it's really spooky in the dark though! Nice pics.


----------



## Exploretime (Sep 22, 2008)

Nice pics, i especially like the second picture. I was down there a little while ago and remember following signs for Fuckfastleigh as someone had obviously pulled some of the 'B' away.  Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Neosea (Sep 22, 2008)

Nice find. Glad it has been left as is. Some of these restorations never do a place justice.


----------



## Scotty (Sep 22, 2008)

me and underworld was here this weekend looking for a catacomb that leads to something else, wont say what yet.

it is a really nice site, reminds me of charles church.

did you go up the stairs that leads to the top?

also, did you notice the tower that redone in side?


some really nice pics.


----------



## maRto (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks - i noticed the steps on the right side, at the far end of the Church but unfortunately it was blocked up


----------



## spacepunk (Sep 22, 2008)

Spooky dooky!
Hope you find your Catacomb that leads to something else Scotty, I'm intrigued.


----------



## Scotty (Sep 22, 2008)

marto:=- they do look like it, i was tempted to see how far they go up but saw a cob web and thought twice. lol

Spacepunk:=- no, could not find it.  found the enterence a big ass cave system and angry looking goat.


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 23, 2008)

Neosea said:


> Glad it has been left as is. Some of these restorations never do a place justice.



Couldn't agree more. It has a strange beauty all of it's own, left as it is. I really like your favourite photo too, maRto. Excellent find.


----------



## graybags (Sep 23, 2008)

*Buckfast*

Have spent many hours in that cave system, the largest incidentally in Devon
The churchyard has the tomb of Richard Cabell "Hound of the Baskervilles" Do your own reserach ! 
nice pics btw
G


----------



## maRto (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks again guys 

Where on earth are the caves? I didn't see any!


----------



## urbtography (Sep 24, 2008)

Nice pictures, i imagine a service there would certainly be different, just pray it doesnt rain. Oh dear that was a very poor joke


----------



## fire*fly (Sep 24, 2008)

nice place


----------



## graybags (Sep 24, 2008)

maRto said:


> Thanks again guys
> 
> Where on earth are the caves? I didn't see any!




In the field opposite there is a concrete pipe(entrance) - if you fancy a trip PM me

G


----------



## The Pirate (Sep 27, 2008)

Nice pics..that place looks look peaceful the way it is.


----------

